# Ariens 9526dle pro auger spins till it hits the snow



## work.truck (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello i have an Ariens 9526dle pro snowblower. Today i was using it and everything was all good. I touched a curb with the auger and think i broke something. I did some research and i learned about the shear pins. But i cant find where they are supposed to be located. All the pics and vids i seen online. The pins were on the auger shaft, about 2 inches from the gear box in the center, one on each side. But i don't have holes there. 

I have a hole in the center of the shaft, on each auger. Is that where my shear pins go?

Im not sure if this is my problem the augers still spin just fine. Then as soon as i hit some snow it stops the auger and just starts pushing snow. Could i have broke both shear pins at the same time? Or maybe one was already broken and i didnt notice? I'm worried I broke something in the gear box. 

Either way I can not find the shear pin location. I know that's the first thing I need to check.


----------



## work.truck (Feb 22, 2015)

Im mechanically inclined but I'm not sure how snow blowers work exactly. when its off, I can free spin augers is that correct? Or should the augers be locked when the machine is off.

could I just stick a bolt through the hole I think is the shear pin hole. And see if the auger still free spins?


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

work.truck,
As you said if you can spin the augers freely when not running, then you most likely have both shear pins SHEARED. Take note that the shafts which extend either side of the gear box will not rotate along with the auger tube. So *as long as the shafts are stationary and augers spin = broken shear pin.* Sometimes just the ends shear off and the middle part of the bolt remains in the shaft. Just line up the hole and remove it via a drift punch or something similar. Replace only with correct part or next time you may have a different outcome when you hit something. Tighten new bolt to the point that it can still spin, just short of full tight when the bolt doesn't move. This way if you should hit something again the bolt takes all the brunt and shears at its earliest chance.


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not an expert at all.

But my snowblower last year wasn't throwing snow that well at all.

The auger blades would run like you say when not throwing snow, but when I'd hit the snow they would slow way down, and not throw snow very well at all.

This year I replaced the belt on the auger, and it ran great. Threw snow 100x better.

So the auger belt might be worth looking into. Replacing it isn't hard, or expensive.


----------



## planemech (Nov 24, 2013)

Evening Work Truck
See attached Ariens owners manual for your blower. Your 9526DLE blower is model # 
926014. Ck your ID plate on the back of the blower to verify this info and get the serial number. You can use this to download owners, parts, and service manuals on the Ariens website. 
Your shear pins are sheared off, that is why you can't see the head of the bolt or nut and the augers spin easily by hand.
"http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00584300B_ENG.pdf"


----------



## work.truck (Feb 22, 2015)

thanks for the info and your time guys.

Does every machine have shear pins/bolts?

I cannot find mine. The holes i thought were the pin holes are not. You can not stick anything through the holes. There is no hole in the inner shaft. im stumped maybe these pics will help 



I never checked the belt. Thats a good idea i will check that


----------



## work.truck (Feb 22, 2015)

it's NOT like these other pics I found online


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I see the the body of the bolt in the picture. Read my previous post. You have to rotate the auger *slowly* till you line up the hole with what's left of the broken bolt.


----------



## work.truck (Feb 22, 2015)

planemech said:


> Evening Work Truck
> See attached Ariens owners manual for your blower. Your 9526DLE blower is model #
> 926014. Ck your ID plate on the back of the blower to verify this info and get the serial number. You can use this to download owners, parts, and service manuals on the Ariens website.
> Your shear pins are sheared off, that is why you can't see the head of the bolt or nut and the augers spin easily by hand.
> "http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00584300B_ENG.pdf"


Ok thank you very much. I didn't have the manual but I do now thanks to you. Thanks again


----------



## work.truck (Feb 22, 2015)

ok I see I'm probably not looking hard enough because the bolt is probably broke off in there. I just spun it around and stuck a nail in the hole and see if the nail would go through. The nail probably didn't go through because the bolt is still in there broken off.


----------



## work.truck (Feb 22, 2015)

I think what you see is a grease fitting... Each shaft has 2 grease fittings and then there's a hole in between in the middle of the shaft


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

line it up and tap it out with a hammer


----------



## work.truck (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok i see it thank you guys.... feel like an idiot now... It was common sense the 2 empty holes need bolts in them... it was just really hard to see packed full of snow in the dark... Once I cleaned all the snow out with a nail and got a really really bright light in there. I could see the broken off bolt I need to punch out. but in my defense it was rounded off and its the same color as the inner shaft blended right in. its my first time with a snow blower really. it's a very expensive machine and my bosses. So I was very worried. But thank you very much guys I really appreciate it


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## work.truck (Feb 22, 2015)

Shryp said:


>


Thanks thats a great video... that's the exact video I was looking for I couldn't find one of my machine thank you


----------

